# Vermeer 605 Super J Baler



## Newhayguy (Aug 29, 2016)

Just bought this baler and was told by seller that it didn't need the monitor to bale hay. After looking over the owners manual, I don't see any mention of operating it without one.

Any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Newhayguy said:


> Just bought this baler and was told by seller that it didn't need the monitor to bale hay. After looking over the owners manual, I don't see any mention of operating it without one.
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks


You will need the monitor for the twine feed,unless it has hyd twine feed???

IDK if hyd twine feed was a option on them.The one I had was electric.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there a hydraulic cylinder or electric actuator on the twine tie? Did it come with a switch box?

It could be hydraulic tie on the J.


----------



## Newhayguy (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks be an electric actuator. No switch box. Not wanting to buy a monitor, that's if I could even find one. But would a switch box work? I've read that someone has build their own using a 3 position switch. All help is appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Newhayguy said:


> Looks be an electric actuator. No switch box. Not wanting to buy a monitor, that's if I could even find one. But would a switch box work? I've read that someone has build their own using a 3 position switch. All help is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


maybe switch it to hyd?

If you made a electric switch you would prly need to slow it down somehow or the twine arm would go across to fast,There is a dial on the monitor to control the speed the twine arm moves.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

A simple 3 position double pole switch is all you need. I will try to upload the diagram when I get a chance.

To tie a bale, you run the arms all the way to the end. Then you tap the switch a little at a time to retract it. To put on more or less twine, you just tap faster or slower.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Here is a diagram from a NH 630 baler. You can ingore everything but items 2 and 6 and of course the battery


----------



## Newhayguy (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank You,

I'll give it a shot


----------



## Newhayguy (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the diagram. I got it together. Now the next question.

The owners manual only shows the twine route through the tubes and it comes to the last tube it stops. Where does the twine need to go from there?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Newhayguy said:


> Thanks for the diagram. I got it together. Now the next question.
> 
> The owners manual only shows the twine route through the tubes and it comes to the last tube it stops. Where does the twine need to go from there?


It just hangs out the end of the twine arms a couple inches.There is a anti snap back thingy in the tube that holds it in place,looks like a pipe cleaner.


----------



## bo bream (Aug 24, 2020)

Ran into the same thing here. Nice baler without a monitor. How did the toggle switch work out for you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Newhayguy said:


> Thanks for the diagram. I got it together. Now the next question.
> 
> The owners manual only shows the twine route through the tubes and it comes to the last tube it stops. Where does the twine need to go from there?


Just an additional comment. An electric actuator pulls a pretty good load. If the operators manual does not tell you what gauge wire to use I would run at least 12 gauge and preferably 10 gauge and use a fusible link ran directly to the battery. You do Not want the wire or the switch to become the short circuit device.


----------

